# computer buying



## ms4barrell (Jul 19, 2002)

I believe I would like to buy a new pc, But don't really know what to look for!! I do know (1) it has to be under $900, (2) it has to have plenty of memoey, (3) Play games(4) beable to do several things without freezing,blue screen,page not found,getting lost(5)down load music and beable to burn my own cds(6) burn my own dvds, any IDEAS? Please let me know


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What do you mean by "getting lost"? For $900 you probably aren't going to get everything you are looking for from a named manufacturer like Dell or Gateway. There are custom PC shops in your area that might be able to get you what you want. Your description of what you want is a good place to start. You can also build a bare bones system or have one built and add on when the money comes along.


----------



## ms4barrell (Jul 19, 2002)

Its hard to buy a computer, when the money isn't there and a barebone kit to me is like a refubribished peace of nothing!!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Well, if you don't have the money you don't have the money. The $900 pre built Dell's and Compaq's to me are worse than getting a bare bone system because you have no control over what goes into them, you have to take what they give you. For $900 you can get a good case, good motherboard(doesn't have to be the newest chipset), CPU and memory for well under that and have a sweet machine. You can get a fairly good grahics card with what's left over as well.


----------



## iwasthere (Jan 31, 2003)

NOOOOO ...

today ... 030218 ... a new pC ... with monitor ... is $ 389.00

... ok, ok ... does not have CD-RW drive ... that costs more ... am talking Dell, etc ...

get 17" monitor, NOT LCD ... should be able to get everything you want for less than $ 800 ...


----------



## ms4barrell (Jul 19, 2002)

Thank You iwasthere you were much more help then the last!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Whatever....you asked for an opinion and that's what you got. Good luck with the Dell dude!! There is another one on their site for $599 with a CD-RW

http://www.dell.com/us/en/dhs/default.htm?rpo=true


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

ms4barrell:

May I suggest that you buy a recent edition of Computer Shopper or PC Magazine, and check the back of the magazine. There are always TONS of ads for PCs that are super but not super-priced.

I've had lots of luck with www.micropro.com. They have a 'configurator' where you can plug in exactly what you want.

Good luck.


----------

